# Best mobile around Rs 12000



## sk_sin28 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am looking to buy a cellphone. My budget is around Rs. 12000.
I would prefer a cellphone with good camera, nice audio and android os.
Please suggest me Samsung cellphones.
My choice is Galaxy S and Galaxy Ace.


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2012)

Galaxy SL (not S) is 18k, Ace is 14k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

Would say try and avoid Ace. If you can spend a bit more  get a Neo V and if you want to save a bit of cash look at Optimus Net.


----------



## siddhipatel (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

I would suggest you Samsung Galaxy Fit having android OS and 5MP camera. Another option for you is Samsung Galaxy Pop. Both these phones are in your budget and fulfills all your requirement.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

fit & pop comes with 240X320 resolution screen. this suites only budget 5k mobiles not android smartphones. ace comes with less than 300Mb ram. a serious let down.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2012)

Check Motorola Fire XT. It has 5MP camera, a decent config .

Also check out Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini. It has only 3" screen and is thick(15mm+)

Don't go for Ace !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2012)

Go for Moto Defy @ 14k

Moto Fire sucks (bad screen, laggy UI, bad input, poor camera)


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 2, 2012)

Go for Moto Defy @14K
Actually +1 for the previous post of mine. (prolonged caching by my browser)


----------

